
I've Been Running the AMD Ryzen 7 4700U and Ubuntu 20.04 as My Main System - reddotX
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-7-4700U-Daily-Driver
======
netsharc
Anyone confused by AMD Ryzen's mobile numbering, here's a brief summary:

Anything in the 2000 series is Zen, the 3000 series is Zen+ (although there's
a 3200U which is still a Zen), and the 4000 series is Zen 2. The 3/5/7/9
indicates entry/mainstream/performance/high-end

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Ryzen_microprocess...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Ryzen_microprocessors#Mobile_processors)

------
rwmj
Just got the HP Envy x360 (AMD Ryzen 5 4500U) and it feels faster than my year
old and far more expensive Thinkpad T480s.

~~~
stonecharioteer
I've been considering getting this. How's the Linux experience?

~~~
rwmj
Fedora 32 works out of the box, and all the features I care about work fine.

As the other commenter says, the 5.7.8 kernel in Fedora 32 is "old", and you
may get better performance or features by upgrading only the kernel to the
Rawhide version, currently 5.8.0RC5. TBH I upgraded the kernel but didn't
notice any differences, but apparently it makes a difference for battery life.

The one annoying thing (this may be UK-specific, but it is very very annoying)
is the backslash/pipe symbols do not have their own key, but are overloaded on
the "L" key. I still haven't worked out how to make the "L" key produce those
symbols. I bet that designers at HP thought "who uses these weird symbols
anyway, let's save a key". There are workarounds using Alt-Gr, but obviously
as those keys are very common for programmers that's a very poor design
decision.

------
katmannthree
I'm currently running the Ryzen 5 4500U with Fedora 32 + rawhide kernel, and
strongly recommend anyone using a Zen2 APU under Linux to upgrade to the
5.8RC5 kernel.

There are some tremendous performance and battery life gains over the 5.4
kernel that's current in Ubuntu 20.04 and even the 5.7 kernel that the OP is
running.

------
everybodyknows
Hmmm, can't find support for automatic firmware update:

[https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devices/](https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devices/)

